# Strut rod nut size for Monroe Sensa Strut 72368?



## CarlosHRNYC (Apr 29, 2011)

Can anyone tell me the size nylon locknut on top of the strut rod securing it to the strut mount? Model 72367. Is it M12 x 1.25? 

I need to swap out the mounts but need new nuts to replace the old. Can't find documentation anywhere. Not even on the Monroe website.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

New struts are normally sent with new locking nut. Never had one shipped without it. Problem solved.
Btw, I also reused old ones, once or twice. Never a problem.


----------



## CarlosHRNYC (Apr 29, 2011)

It wasn't the struts I was swapping just the mounts. The nylon locknuts on both are dried out. No worries... I went ahead and got M12 x 1.25's at HD and they fit perfectly. 

Thanks for replying anyway.


----------

